# Strong smell



## chris400 (Mar 1, 2014)

My skeeter pee is going good after about 36 hours but has a strong not so pleasent smell. I have been stiring 2 times a day and following the recipe on skeeterpee website ..is this smell normal and will it go away

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## dralarms (Mar 1, 2014)

What does it remind you of when you smell, it?


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2014)

Can you describe the smell. Some smells are good while others are bad and it is difficult to say whether or not you are have a good smell or a bad smell without a better description


----------



## derunner (Mar 1, 2014)

Personally, I think a lot of ferments smell better at the beginning then the end. I just finished the primary ferment of skeeter pee and it was the same. The lemon smell is fairly strong at the start, but after a week it is not a strong smell. A piesporter was an exception, but probably because of the elderflower smell so good.

As others said there are bad smells, so let us know.


----------



## chris400 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hard to say..not like a egg smell but not appitising either....i stired it good and it seemed to go away some .....ive herd others say it smelled bad at first then turned out good 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## chris400 (Mar 2, 2014)

Did my morning stir and smell is lots better .....SG was close to the 1.050 and it should be there this eve so ill add my yeast nutrient and stuff this afternoon 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## chris400 (Mar 3, 2014)

SG was right at 1.050 added my last bottle of juice and nutrients yesterday eve gonna see what i got going this morn

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 3, 2014)

My last SP, just put in secondary had a strong smell also & a long active fermentation. 12 days in primary, to instructions, then to secondary @ 1.007. The smell was a little like paint thinner! Whisked a bunch. This is my 9-10th batch. Possible temp was too high, 78-80* going fishing for 2 days, will taste & sniff when we get back. Roy


----------



## chris400 (Mar 3, 2014)

My temp been running bout 72 - 75

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------

